# Problema salida Q de una Báscula JK



## redy (May 30, 2009)

Hola,

He diseñado el circuito que podéis ver en la imagen adjunta. Cuando lo simulo con Proteus este funciona correctamente, es decir cuando pulso el pulsador la salida Q es 0 V y cuando no está pulsado la salida Q es 5 V.

Pero cuando llevo el circuito a la práctica con la protoboard siempre muestra la salida Q con 0 V tenga pulsado el pulsador o no.

¿Dónde está el error?


Muchas Gracias


----------



## alexus (May 30, 2009)

el posible error...

la resistencia que tenes de 1k, cambiala por una de 10k.

el integrado creo que tiene dos flip-flop, no bascula.

si el segundo flip-flop no lo utilizas, ponle todas las entradas, clock, jk, reset, a tierra o gnd.

porque no utilizas c-mos?


----------



## redy (May 31, 2009)

Hola,

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta.

He probado, cambiando la resistencia por una de 10k y no me ha funcionado, he puesto el resto de entradas del segundo flip-flop a gnd y no me ha funcionado. También he hecho la prueba de quitar el pulsador y poner la entrada CLK  a +Vcc y posteriormente cambiándola a GND y manteniendo el inversor para la entrada R, pero siempre me da la salida Q 0 V, yo creo que no detecta los flancos de bajada.

¿Cómo puedo solucionarlo?

¿A propósito cual sería el circuito equivalente CMOS? ¿Hay un CI de solo 1 flip-flop?

Nota: He cambiado el circuito integrado por otros de equivalentes y sigue funcionando mal

Muchas gracias


----------



## alexus (May 31, 2009)

entonces algo mal tenes, arma el circuito como lo tenias la primera vez y subi una foto, capaz que hay algo mal en el protoboard.

despues:

con que tension lo alimentas?

proba el mismo circuito con un integrado nuevo.

lo de cambiar con el cable de +v a gnd, es peor!


----------



## redy (May 31, 2009)

Hola,

El circuito lo alimento con una tensión de 5V.

El pulsador que he utilizado no conduce cuando no está pulsado y cuando pulso el pulsador conduce, lo he comprobado con el multímetro.

He cambiado el circuito integrado por otro nuevo y no funciona.

Adjunto las imagenes de la propoboard.


Saludos


----------



## alexus (May 31, 2009)

hay me vas a enloquecer! jajajajaja

el pulsador es un normal abierto.


tenes que armarte un "antirebote" para el pulsador, tenes que poner un condensaodr ceramico..

la verdad ni idea entonces, le aviso a fogonazo para que lo viche.


----------



## redy (May 31, 2009)

Hola,

¿Me podrías adjuntar el circuito con el antirebote?


Muchas Gracias


----------



## alexus (May 31, 2009)

es simple, este lo saque de un tema dedicado aqui en foros...


----------



## redy (May 31, 2009)

¿Cómo calculas el valor del condensador?


----------



## alexus (May 31, 2009)

el condensador ahi dice 10uf, 

el que lleva es de 100nf... 

T=RC

veo que eres nuevo en esto!


----------



## redy (May 31, 2009)

Lo acabo de probar y no funciona, he mirado con el multimetro la salida y muestra 0 V.


----------



## alexus (May 31, 2009)

lo que? adjunta una foto de como lo tenes ahora...


----------



## fernandob (May 31, 2009)

hola, yo nunca uso el FFJK ..no me hace falta, pero vamos a ver un poco el tema:

para empezar y me parece algo un poco malito en tu primer esquema que mandaste tenes tanto la pata j como la K a +vcc siempre y directo.........
esas no son las entradas ?

las entradas a +5v fijas y el pulsador hace .........que cosa rara es eso ?
da un ck y resetea...........

no quiero mirar la hoja de datos del jk , es cosa tuya eso.

pero por que no miras vos la hoja de datos y armas bien eso, saca ese inversor , fuera.
pone pulsadores, anda a calentar la pava para el mate y con pulsadore ssimula todo.

de buenas a primeras cuando probas un FF controlado por ck asi en la mesa no necesitas ningun antirrebotes, ya que primero configuras las entradas y lo que haces luego es disparar el ck, si hay rebotes , mandasras variso ck.
solo confirmas loque hay , por que las entradas estan fijas.

fijate que no se te pase el agua de la pava y ponete a probar, tira ese programa a la mierda, ponete con la plaqueta y el tester, en este caso con leds va mas facil , para ver la salida.

ya el primer dibujo me parece algo ....muy raro como te dije.


----------



## alexus (May 31, 2009)

exacto, 

y gracias por venir fernando, 

cuando tenes las J y K a Vcc, lo que el FF hace es segun el clock, variar las salidas Q y Qnegado, segun los flancos ascendentes, al menos en el 4027, que es el que uso siempre, eso si, teniendo S y R a GND.


----------



## redy (May 31, 2009)

Tenéis toda la razón seguramente me haya complicado bastante.

Os explico el problema y quizás lo podremos optimizar.

Yo tengo un pulsador conectado por un lado a +Vcc (5V) y quiero detectar el flanco de bajada cuando se suelte el pulsador, es decir que cuando se produce el flanco de bajada en la salida debe haber 5 V.


----------



## fernandob (May 31, 2009)

y bueno, vos lo usas, te parece logica esa configuracion ?


----------



## redy (May 31, 2009)

mmmm yo lo que quería era detectar el flanco de bajada y con la JK me daba la posibilidad de obtenerlo


----------



## redy (May 31, 2009)

Con lo que hice antes, cuando arrancas el circuito Reset =0 por lo tanto Q=0 y una vez tu pulsas el pulsador y lo sueltas coges el flanco de bajada y en la salida obtienes Q negada es decir un 1.

Seguro que abra una solución más sencilla ¿Me podríais decir como hacerlo?


----------



## fernandob (May 31, 2009)

mira:
reset actua con cero 


en reposo el reset esta libre .ok.
pero al pulsar estas reseteando !
no se , decime si me equivoco, me hicieron ver la hoja de datos   y dice asicronico reset.

asi que si pulsas estas reseteando ........al FF le importa un pomo si le bailas la j (o la K   ) en la cabeza.

tu circuito me parece un poco extraño .

saludos


----------



## alexus (May 31, 2009)

primera vez que la veo... y menos integrados ttl, son un asco! jaja

ahora menos entiendo jajajaja!


----------



## redy (May 31, 2009)

Entonces ¿Cómo me recomendáriais hacerlo? Yo lo que quiero es detectar el flanco de bajada cuando se suelte el pulsador.


----------



## alexus (May 31, 2009)

mira la bobada que diseñe, no cumple las caracteristicas?


----------



## alexus (May 31, 2009)

por las dudas redy, ves que falta el antirebote! tu ponlo cuando lo pruebes!


----------



## redy (May 31, 2009)

Hola,

Lo acabo de probar con proteus y no me funciona.

Adjunto imagen


A proposito, si se puede hacer este circuito sin una bascula JK decirmelo, yo busco la forma más sencilla, aunque no se porque pero siempre me complico

*Problema que quiero resolver*

Cuando se produce el flanco de bajada debido a soltar el pulsador en la salida debe haber +Vcc y esta se tiene que mantener hasta que se vuelva a pulsar y por lo tanto cuando se pulse y se produzca un flanco de subida la salida debe ponerse a 0.


----------



## alexus (May 31, 2009)

entonces es tu software el problema!

aca te adjunto un video que acabo de hacer..


edit 1:  me vas a elnoquecer!


----------



## redy (May 31, 2009)

Hola,

Me podrias decir el programa que utilizas para simularlo y pasarme el esquema del video

Con ese circuito resuelves esto 

"Problema que quiero resolver

Cuando se produce el flanco de bajada debido a soltar el pulsador en la salida debe haber +Vcc y esta se tiene que mantener hasta que se vuelva a pulsar y por lo tanto cuando se pulse y se produzca un flanco de subida la salida debe ponerse a 0."


Saludos y muchas gracias


----------



## alexus (May 31, 2009)

el circuito es el que te subi, en el video te muestro la simulacion.

el software es el liveware.

explicate bien, bien, lo que queres hacer!


----------



## redy (May 31, 2009)

Hola,

Perdón por mis explicaciones pueden ser un poco confusas.

Yo tengo un pulsador, conectado por un lado a + Vcc y por el otro lado no tengo conectado nada (de momento, ya que para resolver el problema se deberá hacer un circuito que irá conectado al pulsador) y quiero que cuando se produzca un flanco de bajada (debido a soltar el pulsador) en la salida del circuito haya +Vcc y esta salida se mantenga hasta que se vuelva a pulsar el pulsador y por lo tanto cuando se produzca el flanco de subida la salida debe ponerse a 0.


----------



## alexus (May 31, 2009)

ya esta! costo pero salio!

*edit 1: falta el antirebotes, y la resistencia en serie con el led, 220Ω.

edir 2: me sacastes canas verdes!   *


----------



## redy (May 31, 2009)

Muchas gracias por todo.

Siento ser tan pesado pero en el circuito que has adjuntado, yo pienso que no detecta los flancos, si no detecta nivel bajo o alto.


----------



## alexus (May 31, 2009)

en otras palabras detecta los flancos, vas a tener que hacerlo con operacionales entonces.... 

a mi criterio te sirve lo que te adjunte..


----------



## redy (May 31, 2009)

Entonces según tu criterio el circuito que has adjuntado si que detecta los flancos?

¿Hacerlo con operacionales sería muy difícil?


----------



## redy (Jun 1, 2009)

Para que no haya más dudas te adjunto el diagrama de lo que espero obtener a la salida del pulsador.

Saludos y muchas gracias


----------



## fernandob (Jun 1, 2009)

haaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..............si hay algo en la vida que vale mas que mil palabras es un esquema de este tipo.
son muy claros.

y en ese esquema si no fuese por el inicio se arregla con solo UN INVERSOR.

solo en el inicio , cuando das alimentacion puede quedar de cualquier forma, pero la funcion que muestras es de uiun inversor .
sin mas y no dependiente de flanco.

da motivos para complicarte.


----------



## redy (Jun 1, 2009)

Pero como hago que el inicio sea cero?

Adjunto la otra pìeza que falta


----------



## fernandob (Jun 1, 2009)

no se que es eso que pusiste ahora.

por que no definis claro que queres?
en verdad, al diseñar algo hay un PRIMER paso que es clarificar bien que es lo que se quiere.

si por algun motivo queres que sean los flancos los que comanden al asunto es una cosa.
si lo que queres es que tu circuito inicie en cero al dar alimetnacion es *otra cosa.*

decime un par de cosas:

1-- estas estudiando ? o sos que ?
2--- cual es la aplicacion real ?


----------



## redy (Jun 1, 2009)

con la imagen anterior lo que pretendia mostrar es que necesito un circuito despues del pulsador para poder obtener la señal "Output start".

Yo simplemente quiero implementar el diagrama que he añadido antes y el problema que tengo es que al inicio la señal de start debe estar a 0 ya que si no colocaria un inversor y ya tendria solventado el problema.

Soy aficionado a la electrónica.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 1, 2009)

ahi te va la bala, pensa y deduci vos los valores segun tus necesidades.

inicia en cero gracias al capacitor que al dar alim. inicia tansmitiendole carga a la placa, luego la R (el rectangulo a masa ) descarga al c.

asu vez tenes un antirrebotes ya que al pulsar se carga rapido la placa pero se descarga lento por la R.

valores? los definis vos, proba, lee y deduci segun tus necesidades.

saludos 

PD espero que estes usando un Ci de inversores ya , por que usar uno solo para eso ......


----------



## redy (Jun 1, 2009)

Muchas gracias por tu paciencia.

Luego lo provaré ya que ahora me tengo que marchar y te comento que tal ha ido.


----------



## alexus (Jun 1, 2009)

se pico fernando! jajaja 

yo anoche me fui a dormir poruqe me iba a enloquecer sino! jajaja

claro, lo unico que tenes que hacer es negar el clock de FF!, vos decis que tenes que detectar solo los flancos descendentes, sino no apretas el pulsador el flanco no sube.

el dibujo de fernando es lo que te digo:

respondenos estas preguntas que hizo fernando:

decime un par de cosas: 

1-- estas estudiando ? o sos que ? 
2--- cual es la aplicacion real ?


----------



## redy (Jun 1, 2009)

Hola,

Soy un aficionado a electrónica y estoy en 1 año de carrera de electrónica. Me está costando bastante, ya que mis conocimientos de electrónica eran mínimos cuando entre en la universidad.

Ahora estaba calculando el valor del condensador, pero no se como encontrarlo, se que T= R*C y si fijo R=1kohm ¿Cómo se el valor de tau y del condensador?

¿La tau es la demora que tiene el capacitor en cargarse no?



Muchas Gracias


----------



## redy (Jun 1, 2009)

¿Qué valor debería dar a tau para que todo funcionara de una manera optima?


----------



## alexus (Jun 2, 2009)

tau?

otra cosa, no publiques dos mensajes conscutivos, edita el anterior agregando, edit 1: por ejemplo.

si intentas despejar sabiendo un dato solo te vas a volver mono, 

sabes el tiempo 0.01 segundos (tiras un numero) y sabes el condensador 100nf y ahi allas la r: 

R=0.01/100e-9=


----------



## redy (Jun 2, 2009)

el tiempo lo sabes?

¿Como sabes que son 0.01s? ¿Es un valor normalizado?


----------



## alexus (Jun 2, 2009)

estimas un valor, no va a tardar 5 segundos e activar un pulsador, tiene que ser algo instantaneo...


----------



## redy (Jun 2, 2009)

Cuando dices activar el pulsador te refieres a soltar el pulsador una vez lo has apretado no?

edit 1: Por ejemplo: lo que has dicho en el mensaje anterior, no vas a tardar cinco segundos en soltar el pulsador una vez lo has apretado, es eso a lo que te refieres no?


----------



## alexus (Jun 2, 2009)

nooooo! en que el estado alto pase de la fuente al otro lado del antirebote!


----------



## redy (Jun 2, 2009)

Hola,

Si lo he entendido bien, es el tiempo que tarda en estabilizarse la señal una vez pulsas el pulsador.

Nota: Yo no se cuando se pulsará el pulsador, yo lo pulsaré cuando desee.


----------



## alexus (Jun 2, 2009)

claro, pero hasta que el condensador no se cargue "no llegara el pulso al clock", de ahi el corto tiempo, 0.01s!


----------



## redy (Jun 2, 2009)

Ok, perfecto ya lo he entendido.

Muchísimas gracias por tu ayuda y la de fernandob


----------



## alexus (Jun 2, 2009)

resolvistes el problema? contanos como te fue...

algo asi como una conclusion final...


----------



## redy (Jun 4, 2009)

Hola,

Implemente el circuito (mirar pulsador f1.JPG página 2) que propuso fernandob, pero el estado inicial a la salida del inversor me sale un "1" y debería ser un 0 como muestra el diagrama que adjunte (mirar circuit.jpg página 2).

¿Cómo puedo solucionarlo?

Los valores que le he dado al condensador son de 100nF y la resistencia de 1kohm


----------



## alexus (Jun 4, 2009)

la resistencia no la calculastes, la adivinastes, porque a mi me da un valor totalmente distinto....

el "1" no te complica para nada" poruqe es nivel logico "1" no flanco...


----------



## redy (Jun 4, 2009)

Pero si miras el diagrama incialmente la señal de start debe estar a 0. Yo lo quiero implementar es el diagrama que adjunte, y lo que se ve en el diagrama es que inicialmente la señal de start esta a 0 y luego se comporta como continua el diagrama.

edit 1= tienes razon si cojo el valor del condensador 100nF y el valor del tiempo 0,01s el valor de R= 100k


----------



## alexus (Jun 4, 2009)

vistes!. 

es lo mismo no seas malo!


----------



## redy (Jun 4, 2009)

no me funciona. Cambie la resistencia pero sigo teniendo "1" en la salida en el inicio.

edit 1: el único problema que tiene este circuito es que en el inicio la señal de salida debe estar a "0", ya que despues la salida se comporta como la inversa de la entrada.

edit 2: estoy utilizando un inversor 7404 hay algún problema?


----------



## alexus (Jun 4, 2009)

eso se sabe, si esta la NOT, pero a vos lo que te impotan son los flancos!


----------



## redy (Jun 4, 2009)

Lo que quiero es reproducir el diagrama anteriormente mostrado, es decir que se comporte igual tanto los flancos como los niveles


----------



## fernandob (Jun 4, 2009)

redy:
la electronica siemmpre es "un juego".
yo nunca trabaje con programas de simulacion asi que no se que es lo que ellos saben.

si armaste el circuito que te puse con un inversor veras que en el CI que usaste te sobran 5 ! inversores.
y por lo que dices el circuito inicia con 1 , cosa qu eno deberia.

1 --- que se te ocurre que podrias hacer ? 
si estas apurado .
que te parece usar un inversor mas para invertir lo que esta ocurriendo   

2 --- tienes tiempo y ganas (buenisimo) y quieres entender que pasa, si en teoria deberia funcionar .
seguro que estas usando un CI con inversores y no separadores ?
bueno, si es asi cambia el capacitor , solo para ver que pasa, ponias de 100nF o sea 0,1 uF , bueno, dale nomas, fijate si tenes uno de 4,7 uF, o 2,2 o 10 uF .
ponelso con la polaridad que te parece, si no anda al revez.

mira qu epasa.
pensa con logica a ver si se te ocurre algo (JAMAS A LO TONTO ) , mejor estar 20 minutos pensando o buscando TEORIA En la red que estar pelotudeando soldando a lo tonto como si fueses un artesando novel que suelda collarcitos, eso NO quieres ser tu.

pensa, proba y veni a preguntar.

fig 1 

en este caso R1 es  la que esta a positivo y R2 la que esta a masa.
ya viendo el dibujo vemso que el pulsador da masa, asi que esperamso que en modo normal esa entrada tenga positivo.
asi que solito sale que deberia ser R1 << R2 , por ejemplo 
R1 = 4,7K 
R2=  68 K 
de este modo el divisor R1 y R2 practicamente hace que el capacitor quede a +vcc en reposo.

que pasa en reposo ?
como vemos el capacitor esta cargado por R1 

si pulso ?
el pulsador manda la entrada a masa , tendras un consumo dado por +vcc / R1 mientras pulses.

al soltar ?
el capacitor se carga por R1 .

que pasa si corto la alimentacion ?
el C se descarga por R2 

y si doy la alimentacion de nuevo ?
el capacitor  en estado inicial esta DESCARGADO  o sea la entrada = 0 
y la salida segun sea la compuerta.
y luego ?
luego de un tiempo C* R1 se cargo y queda la entrada en 1 .


----------



## fernandob (Jun 4, 2009)

en el circuito que vos pusiste al principio vos te equivocaste al complicarla.

en el circuito que te puse en la pagina 2 YO me equivoque al complicarla.

es mas sencillo de lo que puse , mucho mas sencillo.
tan sencillo que da calambre.

te lo digo ya ?' o mejor vos lo pensas un poco ? y de paso alexus que viene con este tema.

como solemso complicarnos al pedo , lo que puse en la pagina 2 y ahora  es para lograr un pulso, muy util si se trabaja con FF que uno quiere asegurar un estado inicial .
en verdad iba a dibujar un rato otras opciones para que veas lo lindo que es divagar un rato probando circuitos , pero me di cuenta (leer tranquilos , entender realmetne que es lo que se quiere...........ESE es el primner paso y solemos saltarlo   )

re-ganso lo que necesitas.................
n


----------



## redy (Jun 4, 2009)

Hola,

Mira el problema es el siguiente:

Tengo un contador 74HC590, el cual necesito que se active cuando se produce un flanco de bajada en la señal de start (pulsador), es decir cuando se suelte el pulsador. Para que el contador se active tiene una entrada CCLR (pin 10) que cuando está en nivel alto se activa.

Cuando el pulsador se pulse (flanco de subida) el pin CCLR (pin 10) debe pasar ha estar en nivel bajo para resetar en contador.

Por lo tanto inicialmente la señal de start esta a "0" y por lo tanto el contador debe estar parado, es decir el pin CCLR (pin 10) debe estar en nivel bajo


----------



## fernandob (Jun 4, 2009)

se, me parece que de apurado no te comprendi del todo, v a haber que armarlo, combinando 2 cosas.
para un rato


----------



## redy (Jun 4, 2009)

Te adjunto un par de imagenes y lo verás mucho más claro


----------



## fernandob (Jun 4, 2009)

mira, antes me fui de boca pronto asique te doy toda la bola para tratar de resolverlo, el esquema en bloques de lo que necesitas es esto, luego habra qu e ver comos e hace.

como bien dijsite es un inversor pero ........inicia solo cuando llegue el primer flanco de bajada .
mientras estara  sal = cero .


----------



## redy (Jun 4, 2009)

Un momento te presento lo que deberia haber mostrado al principio.

Mira los diagramas porque asi seguramente podrás aconsejarme de como simplificar y hacer las cosas bien

*edit 1: dejo los dos adjuntos en este mensaje*


----------



## fernandob (Jun 4, 2009)

la otra forma de verlo es .

que uno pensaria de primera que necesitas un FF de entradas por flanco , pero como en verdad es solo una entrada .......vamos a verlo un rato .


----------



## redy (Jun 4, 2009)

Mira los adjuntos del mensaje #65


----------



## redy (Jun 4, 2009)

Cuando la señal X es "1" el contador se para y eso lo hago mediante el pin 12.

*Edit 1: adjunto tambien el circuito*


----------



## alexus (Jun 4, 2009)

"y de paso alexus que viene con este tema. "

que hice yo? 

jaja, si a el lo qeu le interese es detectar el flanco descendente nomas!

jajaja a esta hora estoy re-zombie de sueño!


----------



## fernandob (Jun 4, 2009)

tendria que ver el CI , iba bien antes.
las señales qu eestaba usando servian ?
vos queres lo que pusiste antes ?

inicialmente en cero .
con el primer flanco de bajada o sea la primer soltada de pulsador inicia el comportamiento como un inversor .
es asi ?

no me compliques con tratar de entender el resto del circuito.
las curvas que pusiste en  la pregunta 33 son las vallidas ?

asi sigo con eso
..


----------



## alexus (Jun 4, 2009)

ya me perdiii... mientras cargaba la pagina se creo una nueva!


----------



## redy (Jun 4, 2009)

Hola,

Lo que puse inicialmente en el mensaje es lo que tengo que aplicar al circuito.

Por eso te muestro el circuito, ya que seguramente se pueda simplificar comprendiendo como va el circuito.

Con el primer flanco de bajada se debe activar el contador es decir la señal de salida del pulsador debe ser 1.

El problema es al inicio cuando no tengo pulsado el pulsador, la señal de salida del pulsador debe ser 0 para asi tener desactivado el contador.


----------



## redy (Jun 4, 2009)

Hola,

Hago un resumen general para asi poder tratar el problema.

Debo diseñar un circuito que esta formado por:

1.- pulsador
2.- contador binario

Los requerimientos que se piden son los siguientes:

1.- Cuando se conecte el circuito a la alimentación, no deberá contar el contador.
2.- Pulsamos por primera vez el pulsador (sin soltar el pulsador), no debe pasar nada, es decir continuara el contador sin contar.
3.- Cuando soltemos el pulsador y se produzca el flanco de bajada, el contador se activará
4.- Hasta que no se vuelva a pulsar todo continuará como el punto 3
5.- En el caso que se pulse se repetira el proceso a partir del punto 2, con la peculiaridad que al pulsar, es decir al producirse el flanco de subida, el contador se desactivará


----------



## alexus (Jun 4, 2009)

y volvimos al principio....

y si usas un transistor en modo conmutador? el colector lo pones a la salida de la NOT, y el emisor al clock, la base antes de la inversora y listo!


----------



## redy (Jun 4, 2009)

al clock? o a la señal de start?

Puedes adjuntar el circuito para asi no liarme.

*El mensaje 73 lo he editado*


----------



## fernandob (Jun 4, 2009)

ok y ya casi esta , aguanta un poco

vamos a analizar esto

el FF es el tipico con 2 compuertas nand ...me acostumbre a empezar con ese, de fiaca  ops: .por algun motivo nunca necesite el jk ......lo tendre que leer a ver qu etiene el negrito  

tabla del FF
tanto set como reset se activan con cero
set = 0 >>>> sal = 1 

reset = 0 >>>> sal = 0 

manda set.


en caso y


----------



## redy (Jun 4, 2009)

Ok, cualquier duda que tengas del circuito me lo dices.

Recordatorio: Mira los ultimos posts ya que los he editado


----------



## alexus (Jun 4, 2009)

al clock del jk, o ya no lo usas mas?


----------



## redy (Jun 4, 2009)

Es un FF RS?


----------



## fernandob (Jun 4, 2009)

inicialmente al dar alim:

se supone que C2 descargado o sea tengo R=0  (falta un diodo ahi) 
asi que al dar alim comienza reset = 0  ...ya empece mal , por apurado................


----------



## redy (Jun 4, 2009)

"al clock del jk, o ya no lo usas mas? " mmm no entiendo que clock te refieres, en principio en el circuito que diseño solo hay un clock el del contador.


----------



## redy (Jun 4, 2009)

Hola,

Yo creo que con el circuito de la JK deberia funcionar, pero lo probé en la protoboard y no funciono.

Estado inicial:
J y K = 1, CLK= 0, R= 1,  Q = 0

Pulso:

J y K y CLK= 1 , R y Q = 0

Suelto el pulsador:

J y K = 1, CLK= 0, R= 1,  Q = 1


----------



## fernandob (Jun 4, 2009)

vos tenes el J=K = 1 eso segun tabla de verdad hace que las salidas cambien de estado respecto del anterior estado .


ck con flanco de bajada y R activa con cero

sin pulsar:............R=1 (libre.no hay nada por ahi que tenga en cuenta el tema de "al dar alimentacion") ) 
al pulsar :.............R=0 .reseteas o sea Q= 0 .......OK v abien 

al soltar..........tenes el flanco de bajada de el ck y liberas reset, el asunto es que el JK asi como esta solo cambia el estado de la salida....pero no se como vien ela mano si salis de un reset en el mismo instante en que cae el ck........eso es medio.........estas jugando con lso tiempos y asi no va.
deberias creo yo hacer que primero libere el reset y un instante despues caiga el flanco del ck.

primero libero reset y luego viene el ck. eso es mas correcto


----------



## redy (Jun 4, 2009)

Hola,

Puedes adjuntar el archivo con la modificación.

Gracias


----------



## fernandob (Jun 4, 2009)

proba con tu FF JK, esto que te paso es para tu JK ..solo cambia como se encara a el reset y al ck .

analizalo vos y yo mientras lo repaso

el tao de R2 y C2 supongo que con 10  ms  anda ok , mirando la data del 74c73 habla de tiempos........hagggh......100 o 200 ns ........ asi que con 1000 ns sobra , y 1000ns es 1ms , con eso basta , si queres podes mas tiempo , no problem. 
0,1 uF * 10K = 1 ms.

analisis :


en reposo : 
ent. lado pulsador = 0 
R=1 >>>>  (libre) 
CK = 0 estable 

al pulsar:
R= 0 >>> q= 0 se mantiene reseteado
cK = demora el tao en cambiar a cK= 1 y asi queda pero no importa por que manda reset

al soltar:
R= 1 >>> libre reste, el FF puede trabajar 
CK = demora un tiempo tao en cambiar o sea producirse el flanco descendente que activara al FF provocando el cambio 

creo que funciona asi .

solo falta ver el tema de "al dar alimentacion"


----------



## boximil1 (Jun 5, 2009)

redy dijo:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> Yo creo que con el circuito de la JK deberia funcionar, pero lo probé en la protoboard y no funciono.
> 
> ...



releyendote no veo por que dices que no funciona.........porque si lo hace  si eso es loque te hizo, 
j=k= 1 siempre fijo
al soltar ocurre justo lo que querias , cae el ck , se libera el reset y la salida Q= 1  (antes estaba en cero) .

yo pense que la falla es por que el tiempo de reset bloqueaba el flanco desdcendente del ck, pero si pones lo que pusiste es que funciona.

solo quedaria ver el tema de que inicie al dar energia con Q=0
por qu eno me decis si estamos  de acuerdo o no .

por que si te anda asi hast aahora y soolo es el problema al dar alim entonces:
fijate esto, lo que le agregue es para que al dar alimentacion fuerce a R=0 sin afectar al resto.

conta si es eso lo que necesitas.


----------

